# When life gives you lemons



## ivanz (Feb 6, 2022)

Our lemon tree has dropped most of her fruit so I had some fun with them, and with a friends fish tank.


----------



## PJM (Feb 6, 2022)

That does look like fun.  Great color combination you managed there too.


----------



## Robshoots (Feb 6, 2022)

ivanz said:


> Our lemon tree has dropped most of her fruit so I had some fun with them, and with a friends fish tank.
> View attachment 253552


Wow!  Great shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 6, 2022)

Very good well timed shot.....


----------



## ivanz (Feb 7, 2022)

PJM said:


> That does look like fun.  Great color combination you managed there too.


The green may be algae


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 7, 2022)

beautiful crisp lemons......


----------



## ivanz (Feb 12, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> beautiful crisp lemons......


Thank you all. Be well.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 12, 2022)

ivanz said:


> Thank you all. Be well.


and to you the same..thank you


----------



## otherprof (Feb 12, 2022)

ivanz said:


> Our lemon tree has dropped most of her fruit so I had some fun with them, and with a friends fish tank.
> View attachment 253552


Great idea and result!  Lemon sole?


----------

